# Auslesen der News pro Monat und zählen der News pro Monat



## starfoxfs (29. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,

Ich möchte folgendes realisieren:

Ich habe News in einem Forum und möchte einfach nur die Monate auslesen in der die News gepostet wurden, danach möchte ich noch Zählen wieviel News in dem jeweiligen Monat waren.


$sql = "SELECT threadID, boardID, topic, time, firstPostPreview FROM sqltabelle WHERE boardID = '96'";

Soweit bin ich bisher zeigt mir zwar die Monate an aber eben alle Monate doppelt wo mehrere News drin sind.

Achja die Zeit ist als Timestamp gespeichert und zwar unter time.


----------



## starfoxfs (29. Juni 2009)

Also das auslesen habe ich inzwischen hinbekommen:


```
$sql = "SELECT threadID, boardID, topic, time, firstPostPreview FROM sqltabelle WHERE boardID = '96' GROUP BY MONTH(FROM_UNIXTIME(time)), YEAR(FROM_UNIXTIME(time)) ORDER BY time DESC";
```

Aber wie zähle ich nun die News je Monat ?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. Juni 2009)

Hi,



starfoxfs hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie zähle ich nun die News je Monat ?



mit COUNT(). 

LG


----------



## starfoxfs (30. Juni 2009)

Das es mit Count geht ist mir schon klar 



$sql = "SELECT COUNT(threadID) AS id FROM sqltabelle WHERE boardID = '96' GROUP BY MONTH(FROM_UNIXTIME(time)), YEAR(FROM_UNIXTIME(time))";

so ähnlich, aber der  Befehl hier funktioniert nicht


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. Juni 2009)

starfoxfs hat gesagt.:


> so ähnlich, aber der  Befehl hier funktioniert nicht



das ist keine brauchbare Fehlerbeschreibung.

LG


----------



## starfoxfs (30. Juni 2009)

Fehler gibt es an sich keinen er zählt nur falsch, habe immer die Ausgabe 2 bei allen Monaten.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. Juni 2009)

Hi,

dann zeig mal eine Beispieltabelle, am besten einen kleinen Testdump.

LG


----------



## starfoxfs (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht hab momentan nicht so die Möglichkeit da ich nicht daheim bin.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Und welche müssten da jetzt gruppiert werden? Sorry, aber ich habe keine Lust, da jetzt aus jedem einzelnen Unix Timestamp den Monat rauszurechnen...
Vielleicht wartest Du einfach, bis Du zu Hause bist.

BTW, in Deinem Eingangspost sagst Du, dass ein einfacher, ungruppierter SELECT jeden Monat, in dem mehrere News sind, doppelt liefert? Welchen Sinn ergibt das denn? Das würde das Ergebnis natürlich erklären.

LG


----------

